# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Вирусы

## S1mple

*Среда существования вирусов*

Операционная система или приложение может подвергнуться вирусному нападению в том случае, если она имеет возможность запустить программу, не являющуюся частью самой системы. Данному условию удовлетворяют все популярные «настольные» операционные системы, многие офисные приложения, графические редакторы, системы проектирования и прочие программные комплексы, имеющие встроенные скриптовые языки.

Компьютерные вирусы, черви, троянские программы существуют для десятков операционных систем и приложений. В то же время существует огромное количество других операционных систем и приложений, для которых вредоносные программы пока не обнаружены. Что является причиной существования вредных программ в одних системах и отсутствия их в других?

Причиной появления подобных программ в конкретной операционной системе или приложении является одновременное выполнение следующих условий:

*популярность*, широкое распространение данной системы;наличие разнообразной и достаточно полной *документации* по системе;*незащищенность* системы или существование известных *уязвимостей* в системе безопасности.Каждое перечисленное условие является необходимым, а выполнение всех трех условий одновременно является достаточным для появления разнообразных вредоносных программ.*Условие популярности* системы необходимо для того, чтобы она попалась на глаза хотя бы одному компьютерному хакеру. Если система существует в единичных экземплярах, то вероятность ее злонамеренного использования близка к нулю. Если же производитель системы добился ее массового распространения, то очевидно, что рано или поздно хакеры и вирусописатели попытаются использовать ее в своих интересах.

Напрашивается естественный вывод: чем популярнее операционная система или приложение, тем чаще она будет являться жертвой вирусной атаки. Практика это подтверждает — распределение количества вредного программного обеспечения для Windows и Linux практически совпадает с долями рынка, которые занимают эти операционные системы.

*Наличие полной документации* необходимо для существования вирусов по естественной причине — создание программ (включая вирусные) невозможно без технического описания использования сервисов операционной системы и правил написания приложений. У большинства мобильных телефонов, например, подобная информация закрыта — ни компании-производители программных продуктов, ни хакеры не имеют возможности разрабатывать программы для данных устройств. У некоторых «умных» телефонов есть документация по разработке приложений — и, как следствие, появляются и вредоносные программы, разработанные специально для телефонов данного типа.

Под *защищенностью* системы понимаются архитектурные решения, которые не позволяют новому (неизвестному) приложению получить полный или достаточно широкий доступ к файлам на диске (включая другие приложения) и потенциально опасным сервисам системы. Подобное ограничение фактически блокирует любую вирусную активность, но при этом, естественно, накладывает существенные ограничения на возможности обычных программ.

Примеров широко известных защищенных операционных систем и приложений, к сожалению, нет. Частично удовлетворяет требованию защищенности Java-машина, которая запускает Java-приложение в режиме «песочницы». И действительно, «настоящих» вирусов и троянских программ в виде Java-приложений не было достаточно долгое время (за исключением тестовых вирусов, которые были практически неработоспособны). Вредоносные программы в виде Java-приложений появились лишь тогда, когда были обнаружены способы обхода встроенной в Java-машину системы безопасности.




*Описания вредоносных программ*
К вредоносному программному обеспечению относятся сетевые черви, классические файловые вирусы, троянские программы, хакерские утилиты и прочие программы, наносящие заведомый вред компьютеру, на котором они запускаются на выполнение, или другим компьютерам в сети



_Сетевые черви_
_К данной категории относятся программы, распространяющие свои копии по локальным и/или глобальным сетям с целью:_


_
проникновения на удаленные компьютеры; запуска своей копии на удаленном компьютере; дальнейшего распространения на другие компьютеры в сети. Для своего распространения сетевые черви используют разнообразные компьютерные и мобильные сети: электронную почту, системы обмена мгновенными сообщениями, файлообменные (P2P) и IRC-сети, LAN, сети обмена данными между мобильными устройствами (телефонами, карманными компьютерами) и т. д._




_Классические компьютерные вирусы_



_К данной категории относятся программы, распространяющие свои копии по ресурсам локального компьютера с целью:_




_
последующего запуска своего кода при каких-либо действиях пользователя;дальнейшего внедрения в другие ресурсы компьютера._




_В отличие от червей, вирусы не используют сетевых сервисов для проникновения на другие компьютеры. Копия вируса попадает на удалённые компьютеры только в том случае, если зараженный объект по каким-либо не зависящим от функционала вируса причинам оказывается активизированным на другом компьютере, например: 
при заражении доступных дисков вирус проник в файлы, расположенные на сетевом ресурсе;вирус скопировал себя на съёмный носитель или заразил файлы на нем;пользователь отослал электронное письмо с зараженным вложением.Некоторые вирусы содержат в себе свойства других разновидностей вредоносного программного обеспечения, например бэкдор-процедуру или троянскую компоненту уничтожения информации на диске._


_Троянские программы_
_В данную категорию входят программы, осуществляющие различные несанкционированные пользователем действия: сбор информации и ее передачу злоумышленнику, ее разрушение или злонамеренную модификацию, нарушение работоспособности компьютера, использование ресурсов компьютера в неблаговидных целях._


_Отдельные категории троянских программ наносят ущерб удаленным компьютерам и сетям, не нарушая работоспособность зараженного компьютера (например, троянские программы, разработанные для массированных DoS-атак на удалённые ресурсы сети)._ 


_Хакерские утилиты и прочие вредоносные программы_

_К данной категории относятся: 
утилиты автоматизации создания вирусов, червей и троянских программ (конструкторы);программные библиотеки, разработанные для создания вредоносного ПО;хакерские утилиты скрытия кода зараженных файлов от антивирусной проверки (шифровальщики файлов);«злые шутки», затрудняющие работу с компьютером;программы, сообщающие пользователю заведомо ложную информацию о своих действиях в системе;прочие программы, тем или иным способом намеренно наносящие прямой или косвенный ущерб данному или удалённым компьютерам._






_Признаки заражения_



_Есть ряд признаков, свидетельствующих о заражении компьютера:_


_
вывод на экран непредусмотренных сообщений или изображений;подача непредусмотренных звуковых сигналов;неожиданное открытие и закрытие лотка CD-ROM-устройства;произвольный, без вашего участия, запуск на компьютере каких-либо программ;при наличии на вашем компьютере межсетевого экрана, появление предупреждений о попытке какой-либо из программ вашего компьютера выйти в интернет, хотя вы это никак не инициировали.Если вы замечаете, что с компьютером происходит подобное, то с большой степенью вероятности можно предположить, что ваш компьютер поражен вирусом._




_Есть также косвенные признаки заражения вашего компьютера: 
частые зависания и сбои в работе компьютера;медленная работа компьютера при запуске программ;невозможность загрузки операционной системы;исчезновение файлов и каталогов или искажение их содержимого;частое обращение к жесткому диску (часто мигает лампочка на системном блоке);интернет-браузер «зависает» или ведет себя неожиданным образом (например, окно программы невозможно закрыть).В 90% случаев наличие косвенных симптомов вызвано сбоем в аппаратном или программном обеспечении. Несмотря на то, что подобные симптомы с малой вероятностью свидетельствуют о заражении, при их появлении рекомендую провести полную проверку вашего компьютера антивирусной программой (Желательно несколькими антивирусами)._ 


_Стандартный ответ на вопрос "Просканил n антивирусом, но он ничего не нашел" - просканьте другим антивирем, Kaspersky7/Nod32/Avast/CureIT/BitDefender %_

----------


## nbs79

Благодарю за науку!
Столкнулся с вирусом Penetrator-гробит фотографии..Не подскажите способ восстановления информации после него?

----------


## jnpe

> Благодарю за науку!
> Столкнулся с вирусом Penetrator-гробит фотографии..Не подскажите способ восстановления информации после него?


гробит как?

----------


## nbs79

"гробит как?"-
превратил все фото в маленькие картинки с низким разрешением..

----------


## Lee

После Penetrator-а ничего не востановить, т.к. он, ****, удаляет содержимое файла. И "гробит" он не только файлы .jpg но и .doc заменяя текст матершиной.

----------

